# 1978 (ish) Sheild Medallion - Restoration Project



## MissSido (Feb 5, 2015)

Bought this bike yesterday when one of our bikes was stolen. We will be working on it for the next few months along with my 1980/90s Raleigh. We would love some input, or info about the bike and suggestions on restoration. We will likely make it a fixie but hang on to the hardware in case we decide to sell it. All parts appear to be original (including tires)

Thanks!


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice Bike. This resembles my Columbia, sorry I have no pictures here it is in our trailer in storage. I dislike those bars on mine. I was thinking of changing them, But don't know if I should. Do you like those bars on this one? I found some little chrome half fenders on a Schwinn and they bolt on very easily.


----------



## MissSido (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks! Yeah, we were thinking of changing the handle bars but decided to keep the originals since they felt comfortable and suit the bike. So far not much has been done to the bike, just greased up and new tires/tubes since the originals from 1978 were still there. Not going to repaint, too much original paint still there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I would spend as least as possible and just make it a decent rider. V/r Shawn


----------

